# Rubrikat > Emigracioni >  A ja vlen te jetosh ne Amerike ?!!

## Marin23

Te dashur antare !!

Tashme jam shume i lodhur me mendimin nese ja vlen te jetosh ne Amerike apo jo. Kam qene ne Chicago ne 95 ne nje turne basketbolli dhe tju them te drejten te gjithe shoket e mi ndejten ne USA dhe vetem une dhe tranjeri im u kthyem. Kam pasur dhe mundesi te tjera por thjesht i kam injoruar sepse gjithmone kam menduar se Amerika eshte vetem per amerikanet. Me jepni disa mendime rreth kesaj ceshtje.

Ju pershendes

----------


## Albo

Nese te pelqen jeta e parazitit, amerika nuk eshte per ty. Nese te pelqen te mesosh e punosh ne nje shoqeri qe te ofron shume mundesi qe si gjen ne asnje vend te botes, atehere Amerika eshte per ty.

Nese je i shendetshem, i ri ne moshe dhe zoteron anglishten, nuk ka arsye perse te mos te te pelqeje Amerika.

----------


## malli

Amerika nuk eshte ashtu si e mendojne disa njerez , siç eshte Europa me mundime ashtu eshte edhe Amerika , leket si gjen ne rruge kudo ne bote , por duhet te punosh e te mesosh qe te kesh nje te  ardhme , prandaj Marin 23 mos  degjo te tjeret qe Amerika eshte fushe me lule.

----------


## Mina

Marin je ne dileme dhe nuk ke faj sepse jeta ketu sa vjen dhe veshtiresohet. Ne jemi ne moshe te madhe dhe here-here e pyesim veten por kemi femije dhe nuk eshte e lehte te dyndesh me gjithe familje. Nese nuk je i martuar, nuk eshte keq te provosh veten. Gjithsesi ata qe jetojne atje ia njohin mire shijen Amerikes.

----------


## Mister

Amerika, nuk ehste vendi qe ti fal mrekullite, po ku duhet ti fitosh ato. Eshte vendi qe ti ben endrrat realitet, por me pune ama. Dhe besome te jep mundesi te pafundme por ti duhet te jeshe i zoti te dish ti shfrytezosh ato. E vetemja gje qe do te ndihmonte shume, ose mund te dilte dhe pengese eshte gjuha. Duhet te zoterosh mire anglishten se ka nje fluks te madh informacioni dhe shepsh pa gjuhen mund ta humbesh ate. 
Nga ana tjeter varet dhe menyra si vjen ne amreike, ne qofte se ti hyn ne menyre legale, me nje green card ateher gjerat jane shume me te lehta, se ka shume emigrante qe rropaten rrugeve te amerikes per dokumenta.

----------


## Marin23

Ne rradhe te pare shume faleminderit ju te gjitheve per mendimet qe dhate ne kete ceshtje. Mendimet i shohe shume optimiste dhe kjo me pelqen. Ne fakt une ne dileme per te jetuar ne  Amerike nuk jam dhe nuk besoj se do te jem ndonjehere, kjo mbase sepse une nuk ju kam shpjeguar rrethanat qe me shtyn te hapja kete teme. Nuk dua tju tregoi kete histori qe te mallengjeheni, thjesht dua tju tregoi se si kjo Amerike qe ne mendjen e shume shqiptareve ngelet si vendi i hollivudit apo i kengeve te bukura etj etj, shkaterroi jeten dhe familjen e te afermit tim me te mire i cili sot e kesaj dite jeton akoma atje. Ai ka pasur nje familje te rregullt ne Shqiperi me dy  femije shume te bukur dhe me nje pune qe ja kishin zili shume njerez dhe ja nje dite te bukur Amerika shfaqet per ta dhe i "merr frymen" komplet familjes. Motivet jane shume banale keshtu qe me mir nuk po ju a shkruaj . Ne fund te fundit si shume familje te tjera qe jetojne atje edhe kjo te njejtin fund do te kishte sic e tha dhe mina - nese nuk je i martuar, nuk eshte keq ta provosh veten - me pelqeu ajo ! E di , por une Ameriken e kam ketu ne Europe dhe mendoj se ketu rrugen e kam te hapur . 
Pershendetje

----------


## Mona

MArini Amerika nuk te shkaterron familjen, por vetvetja e shkaterron ate dhe menyra si e perdor lirine e Amerikes apo cdo shteti tjeter.  Une ka kohe qe jetoj ne usa dhe e di cfare kam vene re, se shumica e familjeve qe jetojne ketu dhe qe njoh une akoma ruajne dhe ligjet e Dugagjinit.  Jetojne taman si ne Shqiperi, hajne buke djathe dhe domate shume prej tyre sepse ashtu jane mesuar, martohen me shkuesi, flasin per te tjeret, etj, me kutpo ku dua te dal.  Ne Amerike me pune dhe vullnet bene jeten me te mire qe ke imagjinuar, vetem nje dicka mungon Shqiperia qe eshte pak larg dhe kushton shume per shkuar, dhe shoqeria apo te afermit qe nuk ke aty, kaq.  
Megjithate te uroj fat kudo qe te shkosh.

----------


## Marin23

Une e kuptoj shume mire se cfare do te thuash Mona, megjithate kjo vuajtje qe ekziston ne Amerike ku shqiptaret hajne buke e djathe e jetojne akoma me kanunet e Dukagjinit  sherben akoma per te miren e shqiptareve ose te Amerikaneve? Jo !! E pra, kjo eshte kultura e Shqiptarit dhe kjo ka qene nder shekuj dhe eshte apsolutisht e pamundur qe baballaret tane te ambjentohen me ate mentalitet sado i avancuar te jete .. 

Pershendetje

----------


## malli

Martin 23 shtrengoje ate Austrin fort , sepse do jesh me i lumtur aty ku je se sa ne Amerike , une kam shoqe qe kan njerez atje dhe thojne qe jeta atje eshte e veshtire dhe shume e shtrenjte.
Pershendetje malli!!!!

----------


## Mona

Marin me dy fjale desha te shpjegoj ate shenbullin qe dhe me siper, pra qe Amerika nuk e prish familjen per njeriu e prish ate.  Por me sa kam degjuar ne Europe behet jeta me e bukur meqe dhe vete jemi europian, anyway good luck.

----------


## Toro

Pyetja e Marin eshte relative.Dmth per disa njerez ja vlen te jetosh ne SHBA , per disa te tjere jo. Varet nga personi se cfare kerkon. Amerika te ofron me teper mundesi punesimi, edukimi , shkollimi po ta krahasosh me Evropen apo dhe Shqiperine.Te ofron me pak racizem ( ketu eshte me i theksuar racizmi midis racave, jo racizmi nacional si ne Evrope.)
Per ata qe preferojne me mire "te jene te paret e fshatit se sa te fundit e qytetit" Amerika nuk ja vlen . Ata me mire te qendrojne ne Shqiperi ku kane dicka. Nje lloj "pushteti" apo "jane dikush atje". Ne SHBA behen thjesht nje "hic qe se njeh askush" si gjithe te tjeret.
Per pjesen tjeter qe eshte e etur per te ecur perpara ne te gjitha anet, Amerika eshte parasje po ta krahasosh me Evropen. Nje parajse ku parate vec nuk gjehen ne rruge, por duhet te bjeri bretku ti fitosh.
Sa per familjen, Amerika nuk ndihmon te shkaterrohet.Eshte njeriu ai qe e shkaterron familjen, jo vendi ku ai jeton. Per informacion: Ne SHBA beqaret taksohen gati 50% me teper se te martuarit.

----------


## {Princi}

SKA RELATIVE...... AMERIKA ESHTE AMERIKE....AS I VEND I BOTES NUK ESHTE SI USA.....

Pertacet kudo te jen skan me bo hajer . se jo ne usa...

----------


## "Ambrida"

nqs ke nje synim ne jeten tende ose nje enderr,toka e realizimit te endrrave eshte Amerika,atje jane mundesite me te medha per shkollim,per gjetjen e nje vendi pune pra per te ecur perparaJeta atje eshte e vrullshme e shpejte dhe po ashtu i ka dhe frutet.

Po te duash te jetosh qete,pa u lodhur shume mund te rrish ne Evrope dhe te kenaqesh me nje ndihme sociale si  eshte pjesa derrmuese e emigranteve ne Evrope.

----------


## lagjia-5

jojjojojojojojojojojojojojononononnonononononono
nese gjithe te mirat dhe ky eshte mendimi im

----------


## olsen

m'varet nga te ardhurat qe ke ti.nqs se je njeri i pasur atehere nuk ja vlen.nqs se je njeri qe ske shume te ardhura atehere ja vlen.

----------

